# Just starting out - first IVF cycle in France



## arat2442 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi All,

I'm 34 living in France with my French husband. We have been TTC for 3 years and we found out about a year ago that my husband  has non obstructive azoospermia - it was a big blow but we tried to stay positive despite the 0 sperm count.   While undergoing tests for IVF/ ICSI then they discovered that I had a large fiborid (5cm) that had to be removed before we started, I had a MA last september.

Now we are finally ready, I've started yesterday with my first injection... I'm very excited but also a bit overwhelmed, my french is only passable so I never feel I fully understand whats happening  .

Thats the story so far wish us luck!!


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Arat and welcome to Fertility Friends 

  You must be frustrated. I'll leave you some links shortly which you should find useful 

Please have a good look around the boards, feel free to post in any area, and make yourself at home. Fertility Friends is such a huge support. There are many who are on their TTC journey, and others who have been fortunate to have little ones with assistance. You will soon discover that our members are very encouraging of one another and offering advice or just simple hugs. There's a vast amount of information here for everyone, so start reading, posting and getting to know others. You will make some great friends too (add them to your buddy list in your profile!), lots of members often have meet ups locally too, for chats, coffee, shopping or even nights out! You can share conversations with one another freely, simply because we all understand each other. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what this journey entails and the emotions that go with it. That's where we come in!

Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*FERTILITY GUIDES ~ *CLICK HERE

*Investigations & Immunology ~ *CLICK HERE

*Male factors ~ *CLICK HERE

*Fibroid Problems ~ *CLICK HERE

*A Rough Guide To IVF ~*   CLICK HERE

*IVF General ~ *CLICK HERE

*ICSI ~ *CLICK HERE

*Donor sperm/eggs ~ *CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. You will find a thread, usually with a funny/inspiring name for this year's buddies. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE
Here is the thread for the Jan/Feb snowbabes. You could join in with the ladies having treatment now, it's a huge support knowing that you can talk to someone going through the same treatment at the same time  Click here

*2WW, Ladies in Waiting ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. It's a small world!
Here are the boards for France Click here

Wishing you lots of luck    and 
Keep in touch
Ceri xx

PS I have also sent you a pm (private message)


----------

